# Z3 seats needed



## bbtvr (Dec 11, 2010)

searching for Beige / Tan Sport seats for my 01 Z3.
Beautiful 28,000 mile 3.0 five speed.
Hate these standard seats. 
power, heat and rails required.
[email protected]


----------

